# Please my Plants



## dwarf (Jul 7, 2009)

*Please Help Me ID my Plants*

Please help me ID this plant 


















and what kind of Moss is this


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one looks like a form of _Alternanthera reineckii_ (has been sold under the false name "A. ocipus").

The moss looks like this:
http://www.aquamoss.net/Taiwan-Moss/Taiwan-Moss.htm


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow his moss sure grew out very very nice.


----------



## dwarf (Jul 7, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> The first one looks like a form of _Alternanthera reineckii_ (has been sold under the false name "A. ocipus").
> 
> The moss looks like this:
> http://www.aquamoss.net/Taiwan-Moss/Taiwan-Moss.htm


hmm i think you are right 
http://www.interaquaristik.de/aquar...alternanthera-reineckii-ocipus-p-13929-1.html

Thanks

@doubleott05 - Thank you very much for your comment , good water current is the key


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the top one that Cavan has ID. Even thou it falls under Alternanthera reineckii, does it have a variant name? Alternanthera reineckii seems to have several variants. One thing positive about this variant, it is not as delicate as others.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Dunno. I don't think there are any botanically recognized varieties, but a good pressed specimen would be a start. Finding out more about it would probably take some time.


----------



## dwarf (Jul 7, 2009)

The plant for me was beautiful.... moderate growth rate... thanks for your post guys


----------

